
Rockbox 3.14 released - theunamedguy
https://www.rockbox.org/wiki/ReleaseNotes314
======
captn3m0
It is amazing that this is still under development. I did a quick search on
their supported hardware, and everything except for the iPod seems to be no
longer manufactured.

I remember when I so badly wanted to use rockbox, and the chinese player I had
wasn't supported (it was a s1mp3 variant)

~~~
theunamedguy
Even the iPods are no longer officially manufactured by Apple. However, there
are still many options for getting a DAP nowadays, eBay is one.

Disclaimer: I'm a dev.

~~~
kop316
It's awesome to see there is still development! I am a long time rockbox user.

If I may ask, what can I do to help, and what DAPs would you recommend?

~~~
theunamedguy
Good to hear! We always welcome volunteers, see our development guide below.
As for DAPs, I personally recommend the iPod classic (6G) if you can get one.
It might be marked as "unusable" at the moment, but don't let that scare you
off -- that's only because of a slight technicality.

[https://www.rockbox.org/wiki/DevelopmentGuide](https://www.rockbox.org/wiki/DevelopmentGuide)

------
zantana
Heh, the same day I copied my music from my old rockbox'd iriver H20 to a an
old Samsung S4 I will use as a media player. The old H20 was great, but as the
battery life fell below 1 hour it was just too much of hassle. Maybe there
will be a rockbox vm/app someday.

------
squarefoot
waitaminute... they release version 3.14 and it doesn't run on a *pi board??

Just kidding, someone had to say it:). Rockbox is a fantastic piece of
software. I had it installed years ago on my small Sansa Clip Zip player which
I bring almost everywhere and never went back to the original firmware. Great
work, guys!

~~~
squarefoot
On a side note, the Sansa Clip Zip works great and after years still holds
some good hours of charge, but at 50+ the screen size is becoming too small,
especially when I'm not wearing glasses on the beach. What Rockbox compatible
model would you suggest with great battery life and a bigger (twice at least)
screen?

